# bullhead catfishes



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm bored so I decided to take some pics of my bullhead catfishes. I raised them since they were 1". Right now they're in a 125gal tank. I want to try and breed them (if it's possible). Anyways, tell me what you guys think?

(sorry, the pics aren't the best).


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how many do you have?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

approx. 20-30 left, maybe more. I haven't really counted them though.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I thinking catfish nuggets. lol







.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

too many in a 125 gal tank???


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

f*cking awsum dude!!!

how do you clean the tank with out them sting you to death


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> I thinking catfish nuggets. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly! hehehe.lol :laugh:



Tibs said:


> f*cking awsum dude!!!
> 
> how do you clean the tank with out them sting you to death
> [snapback]1197531[/snapback]​


They're still kinda of small, so they won't sting me really. I can brushed my hand against them, because they think I'm feeding them, that's why they won't sting me. In the end, I'll probably keep like 10 or less.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy Bullheads!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's a very different set up and i like it, good luck with the breeding project


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

That's cool. Definitely one of the most unique aquarium set-ups I have ever seen.

And for God's sake, watch those spines!

I got hurt the other night trying to unhook a yellow bullhead. I picked him up and he started thrashing, driving his pectoral spine deep into my hand between my thumb and forefinger.

It hurt like hell, swelled up, and turned red. The wound bled profusely. I'm waiting to see if it gets infected, then I'll go to the doctor's office.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah, i know that when you get poked, it hurts like hell. I've been poked before, but it wasn't very serious. I think they're most likely to hurt you when they're threatened (when you catch them and try to unhook them) or when they're dead...that's when you can feel their spines, otherwise, you can't feel it when you "pet" or "hand-feed" them. Of course, I could be wrong!


----------

